# World Eaters HH novel



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wondering, I'm pretty sure ADB was supposed to be doing the world eaters HH novel.

Any updated news about this? I know if he is, he probably has only recently started writing it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I do believe that this is the one:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/coming-soon/butchers-nails.html

I've read somewhere on the forums that it's an audiobook, though.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Yes it is an audio book but he his doing a World Eaters HH novel as well as this. No other info at moment


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Bah world eaters are savage barbarians, as bad as the dogs of Fenris

In all seriousness it will be interesting how they make world eaters in anyway interesting or redeemable characters, every traitor character so far (with the possible exception of the guy who hated Garro in Flight) has had redeemable qualities, from what we have seen from Angron's hounds they seem to lack this quality hope we see some character development rather than the Ahh Kill Rend Destroy attitude


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> Just wondering, I'm pretty sure ADB was supposed to be doing the world eaters HH novel.
> 
> Any updated news about this? I know if he is, he probably has only recently started writing it.


Hey, dude.

_The Butcher's Nails_ is an audio drama, essentially leading into my next Horus Heresy novel.

I start writing the next novel in a few months, so there's a long wait. It'll be a World Eaters novel, with several other Legions featuring pretty prominently.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Hey, dude.
> 
> _The Butcher's Nails_ is an audio drama, essentially leading into my next Horus Heresy novel.
> 
> I start writing the next novel in a few months, so there's a long wait. It'll be a World Eaters novel, with several other Legions featuring pretty prominently.


Very nice. Here's hoping that Khârn is in it and gets to take lots of skulls, but not for the skull throne... not yet.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Personally, I am hoping for far deeper character development than sheer wanton slaughter (though I'm sure that there will be more than enough of the later to slake the hunger of the _pollice verso_).

The work by Matthew Farrer in the short _‘After Desh’ea’_ (published in *Tales of Heresy*) gives a superb foundation for a Legion that walks a broken line between the nobility of their bloodright and the pain of a demi-god shackled to a path of rage before he could realize his own truth.

It will be an interesting and doubtlessly tragic tale.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait, literally can't, Hurry up and get it written, if you do I'll excuse your absence from Games days!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> Personally, I am hoping for far deeper character development than sheer wanton slaughter (though I'm sure that there will be more than enough of the later to slake the hunger of the _pollice verso_).
> 
> The work by Matthew Farrer in the short _‘After Desh’ea’_ (published in *Tales of Heresy*) gives a superb foundation for a Legion that walks a broken line between the nobility of their bloodright and the pain of a demi-god shackled to a path of rage before he could realize his own truth.
> 
> It will be an interesting and doubtlessly tragic tale.


Well, with AD-B writing, I'm sure that it'll be more than pure bolter porn.

I'm a massive fan of "After De'shea" too (and Farrer as a whole), but I'm curious if Aaron will address what I see as the one major oversight of that story:



why the 8th Captain Khârn remains at that rank after all of his superior officers are killed, _and_ he is the first to earn Angron's trust. I mean, you'd think that he would be Angron's right-hand man, promoted to 1st captain, etc...but he can't be, since before "After De'shea" was written, it was established already that he was (still) the 8th captain at Istvaan.

I mean, it's not unforseeable that after "After De'shea" he starts out in such a position, then loses Angron's favor and is bumped back down. Or that, for some reason, he defers promotion. Or that Angron doesn't play favorites and organizes a tournament among his officers to determine who gets what rank to fill the dead upper echelon. Or that...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> why the 8th Captain Khârn remains at that rank after all of his superior officers are killed, _and_ he is the first to earn Angron's trust. I mean, you'd think that he would be Angron's right-hand man, promoted to 1st captain, etc...but he can't be, since before "After De'shea" was written, it was established already that he was (still) the 8th captain at Istvaan.
> 
> I mean, it's not unforseeable that after "After De'shea" he starts out in such a position, then loses Angron's favor and is bumped back down. Or that, for some reason, he defers promotion. Or that Angron doesn't play favorites and organizes a tournament among his officers to determine who gets what rank to fill the dead upper echelon. Or that...


Not tagging, because it'll sound like nonsense without reading the above spoiler anyway.

I wonder if it has something to do with the sacred number of Khorne? Even if those events are long off at that point.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Erm, not really. It has to do with Khârn's rank.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Hey, dude.
> 
> _The Butcher's Nails_ is an audio drama, essentially leading into my next Horus Heresy novel.
> 
> I start writing the next novel in a few months, so there's a long wait. It'll be a World Eaters novel, with several other Legions featuring pretty prominently.


sounds real cool.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Mossy, I'm thinking of the big picture.

The chaos gods were meddling and doing stuff before the Legio Astartes knew they were being manipulated. I call synchronicity.

Is it really a coincidence that he was Captain of the 8th, the sacred number of Khorne? No way. Something is going on. It just makes sense. There doesn't need to be active worsip of chaos at that point for things to start alligning.

On the otherhand, maybe it is just some oversight. Maybe there is some less 'tin hat' explanation.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Most likely the second in commands of the other companies took over command of them.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Bah world eaters are savage barbarians, as bad as the dogs of Fenris


apparently, they're even worse


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> apparently, they're even worse


Hopefully you mean.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Well, with AD-B writing, I'm sure that it'll be more than pure bolter porn.


AD-B never just writes bolter porn, i'm confident he'll deliver. After all, I think the World Eaters have hell of a lot of potential in terms of character development and depthness. 



Mossy Toes said:


> I'm a massive fan of "After De'shea" too (and Farrer as a whole), but I'm curious if Aaron will address what I see as the one major oversight of that story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khârn became Angron's equerry, thats a pretty high honour and fits perfectly into the relationship they had (based on _After De'shea_). First Captains weren't always the right-hands of the Primarchs remember (example Emperor's Children).

Also though, Angron being so fond of warrior brotherhoods, it seems strange that he would have considered raising Khârn to First Captain when that would be removing him from his own brotherhood of warriors (like the Emperor did to Angron)... just a thought.



increaso said:


> Is it really a coincidence that he was Captain of the 8th, the sacred number of Khorne? No way.


I agree. Its almost certain that the lore lords made him Captain of the 8th on purpose.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Khârn became Angron's equerry, thats a pretty high honour and fits perfectly into the relationship they had (based on _After De'shea_). First Captains weren't always the right-hands of the Primarchs remember (example Emperor's Children).
> 
> Also though, Angron being so fond of warrior brotherhoods, it seems strange that he would have considered raising Khârn to First Captain when that would be removing him from his own brotherhood of warriors (like the Emperor did to Angron)... just a thought.


Agreed 100%.

Another example worth noting is that of the Luna Wolves. Company number did not necessarily matter as much to them as did the worth of its Captain (Loken was commander of the Tenth, after all). Similarly, the Death Guard had a system that recognized the First, Second, and Seventh Captains, specifically.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm more of a fan of books that centre around events more than specific Legions. 

But, this has gotten me exited. 

It certainly rings of ''lore-expanding novel'' than ''pointless filler entry''. opcorn:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Exactly.

It's one of the reasons I would to see a Horus Heresy White Scars novel: to get beyond the whole "Genghis Khan in Spaaaaace!" cliche. The White Scars and the World Eaters were the Legions most in need of this treatment. Looks like the World Eaters will get it first; here's hoping we can close the loop on the other guys as well.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

bobss said:


> I'm more of a fan of books that centre around events more than specific Legions.
> 
> But, this has gotten me exited.
> 
> It certainly rings of ''lore-expanding novel'' than ''pointless filler entry''. opcorn:


I don't think ADB's comments really confirm whether it will be a WE novel or whether it will simply feature the World Eaters predominantly amongst other legions.

I am personally against doing an origin story for every single Primarch and I am hoping that most stories going forward will be post-Istvaan V and will by nature feature the legions going head-to-head.

I know a lot of people want to see Calth, Signus Prime and the Siege of Terra. I am equally keen to read about Astartes events not covered in Collected Visions. This has been done quite well in a number of stories in Age of Darkness, but I would perhaps like to see a big novel worthy event.


----------

